# How bad are menstrual cramps vs other pains



## OneWheyOrAnother (Mar 5, 2011)

I constantly get this complaint from women that men just don't understand how bad things are for women. 

The pain from menstrual cramps is supposedly unbearable and nothing that men ever experience could come close to what they go through.

I'm just trying to understand here, because everyone has had the stomach flu, I have had back injuries that have brought me to tears, I have had parasitic infections that hurt my intestines badly. When I was young, I was very overweight so I had regular cramps from masses being stuck in my intestines that were quite uncomfortable. 

And as far as the hormone fluctuations, men who use steroids experience some pretty intense hormone fluctuations including high levels of estrogen and progesterone if the proper ancillaries are not taken. I have had quite high levels of estrogen and progesterone measured by blood tests, and I noticed I was a bit more moody, but I have never experienced anything close to "roid rage" even while on Tren. I guess I can tolerate hormones more readily than most people??

I am just trying to get some input on how bad these cramps are compared to things like muscle spasms, back pains, testicle pain, parasite infections, etc...

Because I just apparently don't understand how bad it is for women, but when I ask them, they always give me this answer that I could never understand.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 5, 2011)

_here is a bit of information, that you can pass on to your women friends:_


Difficult menstrual cycles can be a troubling, yet unavoidable aspect of every women's life. While some women experience ferocious cramps, headaches and backaches, others are straddled with a heavy flow that requires a significant amount of attention throughout the day. No matter what symptoms accompany a women's period, there are several ways to slow down a menstrual cycle

Consult a doctor to see if birth control is a safe option for reducing your heavy period. Because excess bleeding during the menstrual cycle is often hormone related, the introduction of birth control hormones can help slow down menstrual cycle bleeding and pain.
Refrain from ingesting stimulants while menstruating. Items that consist of caffeine, nicotine and amphetamines are shown to increase blood flow during menstruation.
Drink homemade teas made of herbs known to reduce bleeding. Boil coriander, cinnamon, ginger and cloves in water. Strain and add sweetener to taste for a delicious and soothing remedy that can slow down a menstrual cycle.
Avoid dairy, salt and alcohol and eat a diet rich in fruits, vegetables and whole grains while menstruating. Light alcohol consumption increases the body's sensitivity and can increase the intensity of moderate cramping. By avoiding these food and beverages and loading up on organic plant foods, bleeding and other period symptoms can be reduced.
Increase the intake of essential vitamins and minerals. Women who experience heavy bleeding should take iron supplements if they suffer from anemia. Introducing this mineral will increase levels of energy. Vitamin B6, calcium and magnesium can also aid in reducing heavy blood flow and severe menstrual symptoms.
EXERCISE: for at least 30 minutes five times per week. Increased activity can help regulate irregular periods and normalize bleeding. While excessive exercise can cause menstrual cycles to stop, it is not a recommended or healthy way to slow down a menstrual cycle.


They can be very bad and range from a 10 in pain for all day long to a 1 or 2 for a few hours, to absolute not a darn bit of discomfort.  gosh the last bit for me would be "ideal"


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 23, 2011)

All that scientific information is nice, but,,,,,,,,, take it from a 50 year old,,,,,,,,    all you need is ibuprofen and chocolate,,,,,,,,  and lots of it!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree Ladyhawk, I have been blessed to not have to bad of cramping.  Pissy~ness, OMG, yes.  Slight cramping, but I have had friends that have experienced far worse.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 24, 2011)

It is always a surprise for me.  Sometimes all I get is the "whinnies" with slight bloating and other times  -    AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  -  I'm going to die!!!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I have always had problems with my period.  On a scale of 1 to 10, a few have been a 9.  Eight years ago I would have said 10 but I've had a stomach flu so violent I almost went into a coma from dehydration and the stomach cramps were so bad it was all I could focus on.  Same with childbirth.  Pain so intense there's flashes of wishing you were dead so it would stop.

The menstrual cramps for me last for approximately 3 hours.  6 ibuprofin tabs fairly well kill it, but the bloating is bad.  Think Thanksgiving dinner sort of.  But not in your intestines.  Pressure.  The cramps are like.... hm.  Well, if your abdomen were filled with water (that's the pressure) plus someone putting a vice on something in there and trying to kill that organ.  It can be pretty bad, like a really bad stomach flu without the nausea.  

That help?


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think what sucks the most about them is that you get mood swings w/ it, but the pain is very uncomfortable , but its not in a place that you can, like, stretch or do anything about - its just incredibly uncomfortable.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 1, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Eight years ago I would have said 10 but I've had a stomach flu so violent I almost went into a coma from dehydration and the stomach cramps were so bad it was all I could focus on.



Wow....



Kathybird said:


> The cramps are like.... hm.  Well, if your abdomen were filled with water (that's the pressure) plus someone putting a vice on something in there and trying to kill that organ.  It can be pretty bad, like a really bad stomach flu without the nausea.
> 
> That help?



Yes, it does help. I have recently had food poisoning which caused abdominal pain and lower back pain as well as body aches and cold chills. Accompanied by vomiting and diarrhea simultaneously. 

Really bad bloating for men can put pressure on the inguinal nerve which can send a shooting pain down to the testicles. I have experienced this quite a few times and mistook it for a hernia.

The most painful thing I have ever experienced to date was passing a kidney stone without any type of pain medication. I almost fainted from the pain, my face turned a pale white and I was dripping in sweat. Depending on who you ask, some women will claim that passing kidney stones are more painful than child birth. Again, that depends on who you ask.


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2011)

I have had kidney stones - twice - and can vouch for how horrible is the pain. Without meds I swear I would have killed myself to get away from the pain. I've never had a baby so I can't make that comparison, but I've been told by some who have had both that the kidney stone pain was worse. Thing is, part of what makes it worse is knowing something's terribly wrong; I can't help feeling that's part of why they might think it's worse. 

I've had virtually no cramping, other than when I had an IUD. THAT was pain like you've never had in your life, lemme tell you. And I've had a cyst burst on an ovary. Women DO have 'nards - they're just tucked safely up inside us. 

THANK GOD. 

When that cyst burst, I felt sick pain that just cut through me like a rusty knife digging into a clamped gonad. It was excruciating; I was doubled over, cold with shock and ill. I wished I could have fainted.


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 7, 2011)

Ladyhawke said:


> All that scientific information is nice, but,,,,,,,,, take it from a 50 year old,,,,,,,, all you need is ibuprofen and chocolate,,,,,,,, and lots of it!


 

LOL !!! can't never have too much chocolate 
Great info on the thread thou.


----------



## makeitreal (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a menstrual cramps and it feels like I'm dying.. :-(


----------

